# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تم الرد مطلوب صورة pinout jtag samsung i9070

## abo_tamara

مطلوب صور pinout jtag samsung i9070 :Smile:

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abo_tamara
					الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  مطلوب صور pinout jtag samsung i9070   
تفضل اخي  *

----------


## abo_tamara

جزيل الشكر لك وللمنتدى الرائع

----------


## ashobelbo

بارك الله فيك

----------


## mgmgmg

بارك الله فيك

----------


## radouanmam

**بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------

